# Newest Project



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, I have been away for some time. I am working on another toy box.This time for my 3 year old grand daughter. Not a whole bunch of router work on this one. I wanted something that she can use her entire life. Seen a picture in a local magazine and decided that it would be perfect. The front panel was made with a set of panel bits I bought. The back of the top section will be vertical boards locked together with tounge and groove. That is AFTER I practice some more with the T & G bits.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Warren I can see a very happy grand daughter.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nicely done, show a picture when you have it finished


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks great. This project will be loved for generations to come!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ExpressEN1 said:


> Well, I have been away for some time. I am working on another toy box.This time for my 3 year old grand daughter. Not a whole bunch of router work on this one. I wanted something that she can use her entire life. Seen a picture in a local magazine and decided that it would be perfect. The front panel was made with a set of panel bits I bought. The back of the top section will be vertical boards locked together with tounge and groove. That is AFTER I practice some more with the T & G bits.


very nice...
all class...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That looks great and I know she will appreciate it for years to come. This is something that can be passed down to future generations. Can't wait to see the finished project.
Suggestion: Cut a small hole in the back for ventilation for safety's sake in case a child gets stuck in the toy box. Our kids had a plastic giraffe toy box and I noticed it had one.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice work


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

I see a very happy little girl, very good job.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Toy Chest*

Beautiful work! I love it! That's my kind of project. Grand Daughter should be really happy with such a fine chest. Looks like a family keepsake, way too good for a just toys. Thank you for sharing with everyone.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Is that solid wood or plywood,looks like maybe pine? I like it ,doing a good job in your backyard shop. I agree post some pictures of your progress.
Herb


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> That looks great and I know she will appreciate it for years to come. This is something that can be passed down to future generations. Can't wait to see the finished project.
> Suggestion: Cut a small hole in the back for ventilation for safety's sake in case a child gets stuck in the toy box. Our kids had a plastic giraffe toy box and I noticed it had one.


Excellent suggestion, never even thought about that happening.


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Is that solid wood or plywood,looks like maybe pine? I like it ,doing a good job in your backyard shop. I agree post some pictures of your progress.
> Herb


It's all solid wood, no plywood. I wanted to stain it but , the wood at my local suppliers is not the greatest. Eventually I will build something out of something from oak or maybe cherry. I want to try my hand at some inlay work next.


----------



## MLH Services (Nov 15, 2014)

*Very nice*

Excellent work.


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Got some more shop time today. A tad more progress. Finished the trim work, cut out the door and installed the hinge, sanded and them filled in the nail holes and dings. Tomorrow I have to pick up some 1x12 pine for the back, give everything a final sanding and a coat of primer/paint. Almost forgot I still want to put some air hole in the back of the box, just for safety.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice, Warren, it will definitely become a family heirloom.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicely done Warren!! Great project. 
My grandson will hopefully be moving into a remodeled basement room this summer. space will be at a premium, something along the lines of our project might just fit the bill nicely...


----------

